# OSU Vs. UM



## Oorang (Nov 16, 2006)

So anyone have any thoughts on just how bad Michigians going to get beat?


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 16, 2006)

I think they're going to get beat by negative 13 points.

Scroll down and see my post here from 4 years ago:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewt...=0&postorder=asc&highlight=michigan&&start=10


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 16, 2006)

MARK! 

So it takes football to drag you out of hiding these days, eh?


----------



## Oorang (Nov 16, 2006)

Actually I read that a bit ago and then it circulated around the company and now your evil deed is legend at Chase.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 16, 2006)

Go Wolverines!!!


----------



## Oorang (Nov 17, 2006)

So with OJ's new book out there was a startling revelation... Apparently he intended to hide on the University of Michigan campus. That's the last place you would find a football player. :wink:


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 17, 2006)

> So with OJ's new book out there was a startling revelation... Apparently he intended to hide on the University of Michigan campus. That's the last place you would find a football player.



_insert Maurice Clarett joke here_

(there are just so many to choose from, its like shooting fish in a barrell)!


----------



## Oorang (Nov 17, 2006)

Yah, but we make those too. Although to be honest I find his situation sad more than anything.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree.  It is always sad to see so much potential wasted.  Guys like him, Lawrence Phillips, and others had fame and fortune at their fingertips, and they let it get away.


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 17, 2006)

I've never even heard of those hockey teams????


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm sure you have heard of Ricky Williams!

Here's a shout out to my Toronto friends:
*ARRRRGOOOOOOS!*
_(I actually attended one of their games a few years back when they used to play at the Ex)_


----------



## giacomo (Nov 17, 2006)

How to keep a OSU fan busy for hours

Giacomo


----------



## Oorang (Nov 17, 2006)

lol Would be cooler if you set up a bunch of metas to get it into a search engine then set it to redirect to the referring page instead of hardcoding this page.


----------



## giacomo (Nov 17, 2006)

> lol Would be cooler if you set up a bunch of metas to get it into a search engine then set it to redirect to the referring page instead of hardcoding this page.



Ha! That would have kept ME busy for hours. I do try to get some work done when I'm at work... even on Fridays.

Giacomo


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 17, 2006)

> Actually I read that a bit ago and then it circulated around the company and now your evil deed is legend at Chase.



Good to know.  I was a temp employee at the Chase call center at Easton several years ago.  I dazzled them with my Excel skills there.  

I think I still have that add-in on my laptop that suffered a death.  I've been meaning to resurrect the hard drive for a long time now.  Maybe I'll do that this weekend after my victory part.

I was supposed to go out for beers after work today, but I forgot about that before coming in to work dressed like a Wolverine.      It may not be safe to go drinking amongst the OSU hooligans.



> MARK!
> 
> So it takes football to drag you out of hiding these days, eh?



It's not hiding, it's lurking.  Geesh!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 17, 2006)

> I've never even heard of those hockey teams????



Hockey???  Naaah!  They gotta be on about rugby!!!    

Go Springboks!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 17, 2006)

just saw on CNN that Bo died this morning...


----------



## Oorang (Nov 17, 2006)

Rugby is for sissies (j/k) 
Mark, Worked in that building too. Which call center were you in?


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not sure I can let a comment like that go by without replying (even if it is a joke).  No pads, no helmets, full contact and no mid-play committee meetings, watch the best in action from this season:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3I--CSa5CM

and last season:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpCx6D8LOcw

BTW search youTube for 'rugby hits'....ouch!


> Rugby is for sissies (j/k)


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 17, 2006)

> Mark, Worked in that building too. Which call center were you in?



Couldn't tell you.  It was in 2000.  I left just before they broke ground on the new building at the back.  I worked with three guys (Steve Black?  Eric Dooley and Glen something) in a server room.  I got to track the voicemail callbacks in Excel.  They got to do things like run reports from Crystal Reports and then deliver them by hand to each section.   I was only there two months.  I think the guys on our floor mainly handled mortgage calls.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 19, 2006)

> Rugby is for sissies (j/k)



 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :x   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 19, 2006)

> Quote:
> Rugby is for sissies (j/k)
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




He didn't mean rugby players in general - he just meant you, Baron


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 19, 2006)

Any more comments like that and the Baron's gonna take you up for a full aerobatics demonstration!!!  You won't be a BFG anymore, you'll turn into a green ogre!!!


----------



## Oorang (Nov 20, 2006)

> Any more comments like that and the Baron's gonna take you up for a full aerobatics demonstration!!! You won't be a BFG anymore, you'll turn into a green ogre!!!



lol Totaly worth it 

Great Game! May have to play it again, but great game. I would not want to be Llyod Carr if he losses twice.


----------



## TinaP (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think they should play again, although the BCS may decide otherwise.  UM had their chance.  It was a great game.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 21, 2006)

It was a good game, just a bad result.

If the ranking system throws up a rematch for the National Championship then so be it.  That's the rules of the game, no matter how retarded.  

EDIT:  Playoffs!  That's the answer.  The top 8 play in a knock out tournament.  It only adds two extra games on to the season for the winner and runnerup.  1 vs 8, 2 vs 7, 3 vs 6, 4 vs 5.  The winners play again in a semi and then again in a final.  See?  It takes a foreigner to improve your flawed systems.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 21, 2006)

> I don't think they should play again, although the BCS may decide otherwise. UM had their chance. It was a great game.


Yes, but it would be pretty interesting to see what the result would have been if the game was played in Michigan or a "neutral" location.

If Ohio State really thinks they are better, they won't be afraid to face them again...


P.S. I agree with Mark, I think a playoff system (like March Madness) would be better than the stupid BCS.  The issue is money and the college presidents unwillingness to change.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 21, 2006)

I was about to post that OSU has a better Bowl record over the last few years than Michigan so OSU should have even less to worry about.  Then I checked their overall Bowl records.  They've both got an 18-19 record.  That's interesting. (to me)


----------



## Smitty (Nov 21, 2006)

What's weird is that Ohio's winning lottery numbers for the night were:

4-1-3-9.

(Or so the news reported).

Smitty


----------



## Oorang (Nov 21, 2006)

Also Michigian took two injuries in that game so could be playing with a shorter roster for the rematch.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 21, 2006)

> What's weird is that Ohio's winning lottery numbers for the night were:
> 
> 4-1-3-9.
> 
> ...



'tis true.

What's even more weird though is that there's no such thing as a good-looking Buckeye.


----------



## Oorang (Nov 21, 2006)

> What's weird is that Ohio's winning lottery numbers for the night were:
> 
> 4-1-3-9.
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to that by any chance?


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 22, 2006)

> Do you have a link to that by any chance?



It was a brain buster getting this link   


http://www.ohiolottery.com/

Look at the flash banner on the left with OSU Michigan logos or look at this table:

http://www.ohiolottery.com/games/picks/pick4.aspx

Look at the total payout on those numbers!


----------

